# Foam tire repair



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

After racing last night, i noticed about a dime sized rip in my foam tires, some of it is still connected, but i don't think it will last much longer. What is the best way to glue/fix the tire? Any help would be great, thanks


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I use to repair mine with the contact cement style tire glue. (AJ's was the brand)

I recently bought some gorilla glue contact cement to try using, but I haven't chunked any recently.


----------



## ronnzilla (Nov 12, 2005)

I use a little shoe goo to patch them, then run a light smear of shoe goo on the sidewall to keep them from chunking. seems to work well.


----------

